# Flounder gigging decal?



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Has anyone found or had one custommade?

I've searched on google andtheclosest thing I found was a bowfishing decal. 

Its a cool decal but instead of the bow, the guy needs a gig in his hand.


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Also if anyone would be interested in a decal sticke or shirt with the decallet me know.

I've sent an email to a decal company to see if they can sent me some decal sketches.

I figured alot of you guys may be looking for something similar.


----------



## new wave archery (May 2, 2008)

here are some more if you want something allitle different i have had some custom made for my boat and t shirts for tourneys. i will try to get some gigging ones in the works...


----------



## bbb (Jun 18, 2008)

Either one of the pictures with the guy on the bow of theboat would be fine.

Guy on the bow of a boat. Gig in hand. Lights shining in the water. Flounder laying on the bottom.

I cannot believe no one is marketing a flounder giggin decal or t-shirt yet.

I even looked on the websites of the guides who run gigging charters for flounder and they don't have anything.


----------

